# Are items such as towels, bath soap etc. provided in the sleeper?



## cutecreativegal (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?

If anyone knows what items are provided i'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## J-1 3235 (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?
> If anyone knows what items are provided i'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


Small bars of soap, facecloths, hand towels, and bath towels. The soap is just plain soap, nothing fragrant or fancy in any way. I don't believe I've ever seen a shower cap available.

Hope this helps 

Mike

P.S. No shampoo, either!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?
> If anyone knows what items are provided i'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


Towels and little soaps are provided. Not sure about shower caps.


----------



## AAARGH! (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?
> If anyone knows what items are provided i'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.
> 
> Thank you.


I believe it is just towels, wash cloths, and soap. No shampoo, shower caps, etc... However, IIRC the Empire Builder had an additional amenities 'kit' provided. I do not recall what was in it though.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, what basic items you need (pillows, blankets, washcloths, soap) are provided in your room, and larger towels, washcloths and soap is also in the shower room. There is no shampoo provided. (I just carry a small travel sized bottle.  )


----------



## D T Nelson (Mar 22, 2010)

Speaking of bathing, you'll want to bring some flip-flops or shower clogs, because you will be sharing a shower with 20 or 30 other people, and athlete's foot is no fun.


----------



## cutecreativegal (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the info. Removing my towel will free up a little space in my carry on.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. Removing my towel will free up a little space in my carry on.


Aloha

Going by your screen name the Towels provided by Amtrak, while OK, may not be as good as your own. But Rather than carry one Amtrak's will do.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 22, 2010)

The towels in the shower room are "first come, first serve"! You may find few, if any, remaining late in the morning of your arrival. Better to secure one or two towels before you retire for the evening, and keep them in your room, if your attendant has not already given you a bath towel in your room.


----------



## cutecreativegal (Mar 22, 2010)

Anthony said:


> The towels in the shower room are "first come, first serve"! You may find few, if any, remaining late in the morning of your arrival. Better to secure one or two towels before you retire for the evening, and keep them in your room, if your attendant has not already given you a bath towel in your room.


Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## EB_OBS (Mar 22, 2010)

The Empire Builder and I'm pretty sure the Coast Starlight also, now have an amenity bag that includes a body wash and shampoo.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes both the Builder and Starlight have them.

Wouldn't mind them bringing back bathroom slippers myself-- but what have you.


----------



## JoelG (Mar 22, 2010)

Upon boarding, we always ask the Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA) if he/she could bring us a couple of extra bath towels if available & when convenient for the SCA to do so. Amtrak bath linens are, indeed, on the smallish and thinnish side. Sometimes there's a stack of clean towels in the downstairs shower compartment, sometimes there isn't.

And I always bring a travel-size bottle of combination shampoo/conditioner to reduce time & water use in the shower.


----------



## caravanman (Mar 22, 2010)

I get my Butler to lie face down on the floor of the shower, and I stand on his back. I find this prevents athletes foot at a stroke..

Ed


----------



## cutecreativegal (Mar 22, 2010)

JoelG said:


> Upon boarding, we always ask the Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA) if he/she could bring us a couple of extra bath towels if available & when convenient for the SCA to do so. Amtrak bath linens are, indeed, on the smallish and thinnish side. Sometimes there's a stack of clean towels in the downstairs shower compartment, sometimes there isn't.
> And I always bring a travel-size bottle of combination shampoo/conditioner to reduce time & water use in the shower.


Are the showers clean? Can i be bare foot in there or do i need flip flops to wear in the shower?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> JoelG said:
> 
> 
> > Upon boarding, we always ask the Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA) if he/she could bring us a couple of extra bath towels if available & when convenient for the SCA to do so. Amtrak bath linens are, indeed, on the smallish and thinnish side. Sometimes there's a stack of clean towels in the downstairs shower compartment, sometimes there isn't.
> ...


They're clean but they aren't bleached after each use so if you are worried about foot-born fungus or such then, yes, wear flip flops.

Of course if you are in a bedroom you have a private shower.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> Are the showers clean? Can i be bare foot in there or do i need flip flops to wear in the shower?


I find them clean, and always go barefoot. Nothing has happened to me! (But maybe that explains how I am! :lol: )

However like any public shower, there is always a possibility. Maybe I like to take chances. It's up to each person to chose.


----------



## dlagrua (Mar 22, 2010)

In the bedroom you have a private shower. In the past we have sprayed the bathrooms with Lysol but the flip flops are an excellent measure of protection to have. We will probably buy them and take them along on this years trip. We also spray the toilet seat. They are cleaned but not santized. You could also buy a pack of toilet seat covers and use them ESPECIALLY if you are in a Superliner roomette and have to use the community bathroom.

Our take on supplies- two pillows from home (carrried in plastic zipper bags)- we sleep more comfortablly with them as opposed to the flat "camping pillows" that Amtrak provides. You can sometimes ask and get two pillows but not always so if you like a big fluffy down pillow, take it with you. A standard travel kit w all of our personal needs + shampoo. The room will have hand and bath towels, extra toilet paper, cups and tissues. *Don't forget a small hair dryer as there is none onboard*. If you like the "skinhead" style then its not needed. Roomettes do not have bathroom supplies except for paper towels on the Viewliner roomettes that have a sink and potty.

As for clothing -one full change for dinner, an extra shirt for the following day and pajamas. That is if you wear them. If you are going cross country I could never figure out how people take three days of clothing into a sleeper.

Don't take more than an overnight bag and a laptop and/or SMALL cooler on board as space is limited. If you like specialty soft drinks take them with you. We usually take about 4 soft drinks with us ( 2 ea) as they do not sell Sanpellegrino sodas, Orangina, Starbucks Frappucino or specialty drinks often. They do provide free bottled water and coffee in the sleepers 24 hours. You can purchase cokes and booze in the lounge

If you decide to take full size luggage as a carry on, you'll be sorry. Rooms and roomettes are small compact and efficient sleeping places but hardly set up to accomodate full sized luggage. Thats the way we do it and it works for us.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 22, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?
> If anyone knows what items are provided i'd greatly appreciate it if you could let me know.
> 
> Thank you.



My experience is that bedrooms have towels, shampoo, soap and lotion. Roomettes usually don't in my observation.


----------



## cutecreativegal (Mar 22, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> cutecreativegal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to pack my carryon and i just wanted to know what items are provided in the Sleeper. Is it sort of like a hotel with towels, soap, shower caps etc. Provided?
> ...


Hmm so i should just bring my own stuff to be safe? I have a roomette, but i'm trying not to overpack my carryon....so i'm trying to get as much info as i can.

Thank you


----------



## cutecreativegal (Mar 23, 2010)

I just looked on the Amtrak site and it says that the roomette comes with soap and shower amenities.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 23, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > cutecreativegal said:
> ...


I guess it varies on how flexible you are. If you only like to use Egyptian cotton towels then take your own because your not going to get that on Amtrak. If you're more flexible then you can do fine with what provided by Amtrak.


----------



## jmbgeg (Mar 23, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > cutecreativegal said:
> ...


If I were you I would buy the small sample size shampoo and lotion at the grocery store (or if you are staying in a hotel between now and your sleeper trip, take home a bootle of each from your hotel room). There will be bars of soap in the shower room.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd buy it anyway, if you're like me (and care about your hair) buy your favorite conditioners and such, the Amtrak stuff (while perfectly fine) will not help your hair if you're anal about your follicles..


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 23, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> Hmm so i should just bring my own stuff to be safe? I have a roomette, but i'm trying not to overpack my carryon....so i'm trying to get as much info as i can.
> Thank you


Aloha

I have found everything I needed in the communal Shower that I needed. It just depends how luxurious you want. I prefer to carry as little as possible, leaving room for my cameras.

Eric


----------



## Bootman4U (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's something else to consider: if you are going to use that "communal" shower room..what are you going to wear to and from it? Seriously, I doubt you'll want to wear full daytime attire in and out of it as opposed to something easy like sweats, pullover, shorts, etc.

I keep wondering how many people clean their bathrooms AT HOME as "thoroughly" as they do these accommodations?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2010)

Bootman4U said:


> Here's something else to consider: if you are going to use that "communal" shower room..what are you going to wear to and from it? Seriously, I doubt you'll want to wear full daytime attire in and out of it as opposed to something easy like sweats, pullover, shorts, etc.?


I do! 

If I packed sweats, pullovers, shorts, etc.... thats just more to put on my carryon. In fact, I leave out PJ's too, I just sleep in my clothes - less to carry!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 24, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> JoelG said:
> 
> 
> > Upon boarding, we always ask the Sleeping Car Attendant (SCA) if he/she could bring us a couple of extra bath towels if available & when convenient for the SCA to do so. Amtrak bath linens are, indeed, on the smallish and thinnish side. Sometimes there's a stack of clean towels in the downstairs shower compartment, sometimes there isn't.
> ...


I shower barefoot. Actually, I tend to walk around within the car barefoot (which you are not supposed to do). I do happen to have feet that consist of heavy callouses and little else. I've generally walked around outside barefoot much of my life. I have very wide feet, and if someone can't put together a pair of shoes that consists of a 13.5 5E left and a 11.5 3E right, I'm uncomfortable. Oh, and I have flat feet with bad ankles so it needs to lack an arch and have supportive ankles too. I think this is why I tend to wear steel-toed boots when I do wear shoes. I'm weird.

Anyway, some of us are brave enough to shower without footwear. Do it at your own ristk, though.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 24, 2010)

cutecreativegal said:


> Hmm so i should just bring my own stuff to be safe? I have a roomette, but i'm trying not to overpack my carryon....so i'm trying to get as much info as i can.
> Thank you


I generally pack my own pillows, a basic change of outer clothes such that I can do that once every two days, a change of underclothes for daily changing, and a small bag item containing deodorant, shampoo, and conditioner. I put this into a large bag of the rolling type, sort of a duffle-roller. I also carry neck-pillows, noise protectors (like lawn-mowers use), and a eye mask for when I travel coach, as I often do. All of this goes into the big bag, which I store at the end of the car, the lower level luggage rack, or the big luggage compartment in a Viewliner.

Notice that none of this stuff is expensive. If I lose it, c'est la vie. I have never lost anything, but my point is, it isn't stuff I worry about being out of my sight.

I also carry a second bag, a battered leather satchel, with items I currently use or hold to be of value: a camera, a paper notebook, my scanner, several notebooks containing data such as car informaition, route information, and radio information, several Parker Jotter pens, and a system timetable. If I am carrying tickets, reservation confirmations, or similar stuff, its in here too. I carry this into my room, and leave it on one of the seats when I leave it. I keep it closed because I don't want anyone to know what's in it.

People don't generally steal things on the train, but... temptation can be too much. I once remember someone eying my Leica M3 longingly back when I still used film. I have since made a point of keeping my camera out of sight, for example. Nobody is going to go looking for it, but a $1500 camera sitting out on the rooms table on display is just asking for it.

Oh, one other thing. I generally sleep in my underwear with a shirt and shorts laying on the floor next to the bed if I have to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## Shanghai (Mar 24, 2010)

I have always had soap, wash cloth (2), hand towels (2) and toilet tissue in a Viewliner roomette.

As I recall, the same, except for toilet tissue, were in a Superliner roomette.


----------



## beatles78 (Sep 29, 2022)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I have found everything I needed in the communal Shower that I needed. It just depends how luxurious you want. I prefer to carry as little as possible, leaving room for my cameras.
> 
> Eric


Hi all! Is this still the case (post covid) that Amtrak provides shower towels, soap, etc for bedroom occupants?


----------



## PaTrainFan (Sep 29, 2022)

beatles78 said:


> Hi all! Is this still the case (post covid) that Amtrak provides shower towels, soap, etc for bedroom occupants?


Yes.


----------



## PaunchyPirate (Sep 29, 2022)

beatles78 said:


> Hi all! Is this still the case (post covid) that Amtrak provides shower towels, soap, etc for bedroom occupants?


Bar soap and towels in June on my 3 Amtrak trains out west. But no etc. There was no shampoo, for example.


----------



## PVD (Sep 29, 2022)

Usually the shampoo/body wash was in a dispenser bottle in the shower.


----------



## PaunchyPirate (Sep 29, 2022)

PVD said:


> Usually the shampoo/body wash was in a dispenser bottle in the shower.



On my trip, dispensers yes. Something in them, no.


----------



## Chatter163 (Sep 30, 2022)

Wow, a twelve-year old thread resurrected...


----------

